# Build for Gaming cafe, as cheap as possible (upto 7lakhs for 20 PC)



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 22, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Cyber cafe, PCs will run nonstop for upto 14 hours (6am-8pm). Only multiplayer games like-----
COD:Black Ops 2,
Counter Strike Global Offensive, 
Dota 2, LoL, HoN....
Company of Heroes 1 and 2,
Starcraft 2 Heart of Swarm,
Battlefield 3

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: anywhere between Rs20,000 to Rs 30,000. Not more than 7 lakhs overall that will include 1 hour power backup fascility to 20+1 PCs. Budget can be expanded for the sake of power backup facilities. 

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: no

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: approx 320GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: 20"inch monitor

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Everything has to be built from scratch. Dvd ROMs wont be needed, and brand new powerful UPS will be needed. No Speakers, only headphones needed. LAN wires, routers, switches etc are already there.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Probably August

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Not me, but the shop owners will have a good knowledge.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I live in Aizawl, but the shop is being built in Dimapur,Nagaland which is 6 hours away from Guwahati,Assam. Materials can be ordered from Guwahati or Kolkata.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
  The gaming cafe has been purchased by my friend,but he wants to build everything from scratch and he sold all the old pcs. 
 The electricity is very erratic and there is load shedding every hour, so power backup is needed to last 1 hour or more. The existing 600VA UPS don't last more than 10 mins, so that need to be replaced too.
There will be 20 PCs,all connected to one central server PC which will run the HandyCafe Software .
The shop will be congested (20+1 PCs after all) so a compact solution will be welcome
Games dont need to run @ full graphics setting, just that they should all be able to provide smooth gaming experience over LAN and internet without looking ugly.
Cheap yet durable components are required, keyboards and mice that can take a beating from hundreds of teenage brats who will be the target customers. The headphones should not break easily. Basically everything should be rough and tough and should last at least 1 year.

Budget can be increased to infinite if necessary. We just want the cheapest possible method to build a quality gaming cafe.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 22, 2013)

Speak to the company's marketing/distributor (Well, avoid distris unless there's a choice). They usually try to give a attractive priced bundle in exchange for putting banners over there. If you want, you can do that. Some do that. Get a mini itx system. You get some mini itx cases but more of them are coming up, some to cost lesser than 5k. So space won't be an issue.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow, its sorcerer, from chip forums... the hardware expert..
you remember me?

Anyways, can u give out the specifications and components


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 22, 2013)

Try to buy directly from the marketing of company by that way you could save about 25%-30%

Any way take a look at this

FX 6300 ~7300 
Asus M5A97 R2.0 ~6200 / or any cheaper alternative ?? wait for Cilus's post
Corsair Value 1333 4GB get from flipkart they are giving lowest prices atm ~ 1800
WD Blue 500 GB ~2900 
Antec VP450P ~2600
Dell IN2030 ~6300 / Dell IN1920 ~ 5000
NZXT Gamma ~ 2000 / Intex ~ 800
HD7770 ~ 7500

get atleast the FX 6300 + HD7770 

If you are comfortable with online ordering get cheapest prices search SMC / ITDepot/ MD Computers/Vedant(give them a call). As you are buying in bulk so ask for a discounted price.

For UPS contact Numeric / APC if you want to rely on only UPS. 

But I would suggest get (20+1)x 600VA UPS+generator system.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 22, 2013)

For 35k per PC:

FX 6300 (7600)
Gigabyte GA 970A DS3 (5400)
Corsair value Select 4 GB (2200) if the price differenc between this an dgskill ripjawsX is small, you should go with the ripjawsX
WD Blue 500 GB (3200) the price difference between 500 GB and 320 GB is ~200
Antec VP450P (2700)
Dell IN2030 (6100)
Logitech MK200 (750)
Any zebronics cabinet (900)
Asus HD7770 (8200)

total: 37000

> Instead of UPS, get a generator.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 22, 2013)

1. FX-6300 is available @ 7.35K in Smcinternational.in. SO buy from there.
2. For Motherboard, opt for ECS A970M-A-Delux Motherboard @ 5.6K (Check theitdepot website) which is far better than Gigabyte 970A-DS3 model and comes with 6+1 VRM design.
3. For Mouse and Keyboard, don't buy that Logitech MK200 combo as the included Mouse is really bad for gaming. Opt for Lenovo M6811 Laser Gaming Mouse with 1600 DPI rate and 5 buttons @ 0.65K and a normal Keyboard @ 0.2K. Since you are buying in buk, per unit cost will be lesser than that.
4. HD 7770 from MSI and Gigabyte are available around 7.6 to 7.8K range (mdcompuers.in and smcinternational.in). Get from there.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 22, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > *Instead of UPS, get a generator*.



UPS is required in any case cause it needs to withhold power for those few minutes until the generator starts

Now get those Rs.200-250 keyboards if business is good then change those to TVS Gold later.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks A LOT. He has already contacted a dealer in Nehru Place, Delhi. he plans to get the smaller components delivered through a personal courier and bigger items like cabinet he will buy locally.
I will let my friend know about your advises.

BTw, i have never seen a cafe using generator.
But i have seen some cafes running 5-6 BIG UPS connected to huge car batteries in a separate rack powering up 20-25 PCs. Generators use diesel, its a headache. And he will need UPS anyways even if he settles for generator. So why not just buy a good central UPS which can power all the PCs. No hassle.
Somehow i dnt like the idea of one small UPS per PC. Moreover he will need over 1 hour of backup. Most hi-fi cafes use huge UPS with car batteries to power up for almost 2 hours!


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 22, 2013)

get Individual small UPSs only if using generator else opt for big UPS.

BTW have you guys thought about cooling ??

If you run 20 pcs in a room that will create tremendous amount of heat let alone if 20 people sitting at those and if your target is teenagers & below then expect 2 people/pc.

So choose or modd the place where you guys planning on cafe. If not installing AC then install plenty of exhaust fans + a few 2 blade big stand floor fans.

And keep these cost in plan.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 22, 2013)

Id suggest going for 15 APU based PCs and 5 Good enough Gaming PCs
charge a little less for people going for APU based ones  and keep premium games on the good PCs


----------



## Cilus (Jul 22, 2013)

BTW, I think that FX-6300 is little overkill for a Cyber Cafe Gaming system. If you want, you can also go for FX-4300 @ 6.7K or FX-4130 @ 6.3K (smcinternational.in). APU graphics is good but not really good for 1600X900 resolution.
Also in Cybercafe, I don't think anybody is going to overclock the CPU or Graphics card or anything. After searching a bit, here is my alternate suggestion:-

AMD FX 4300 @ 6.7K
ECS A960M-MV AM3+ Motherboard @ 2.66K (Theitdepot - ECS A960M MV 16GB DDR3 AMD Motherboard)
Rest is same.
The ECS motherboard actually comes with 3 years warranty with burn on coverage which means even if the motherboard is burnt due to some current issue, they can be replaced under warranty. You can actually opt for a bettr GPU with the saved money or just save them to get UPS.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 22, 2013)

AC is already there in the cafe, but still ill get him to add some fans in the cabinet, for safety measures.
HAving PC with differnt config can be a headache.
 Like earlier, some PCs had a better mouse,or lets say some PCs mouse were not good,spoiled due to wear and tear i guess....so ppl used to fight for those particular PCs. Now making a proper division between good and average PCs will create more problem.

As for the CPU, the cheaper the better as long as it is manageable. Low power consumption is really needed because of the load on UPS and electricity bill.

How are the A10 CPU from AMD, like the ones for laptop. These will do i guess for games like DOTA 2 and COD BO2 in low settings.


----------



## AKRICK (Jul 22, 2013)

Go with i3 3220(6.8k) + cheaper b75 mobo+Hd 7770+Antec vp450(or cx430)............it will be best for gaming and well within your budget.......Amd generates more heat n moore powercosumtion..still u can also opt for fx6300 (7700 INR apprx)+Asus 78lmt


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 22, 2013)

^+1 about the FX6300 being an Overkill issue. Dont really think Games in the near future will actually start utilizing 6 Cores. 
FX4300 would be a good option. 

Not sure about Cilius's suggestion about the ECS motherboard thing. Even though they might ''Offer'' a 3 year Burn out warranty, they might not really commit to it. ECS isnt that much of a popular brand and finding service centres might be a problem too.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 22, 2013)

You can also opt for Aus m5a78 lx v2 board. It costs about 3.3k and has almost same specs as the ECS one Cilus suggested.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 23, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> ^+1 about the FX6300 being an Overkill issue. Dont really think Games in the near future will actually start utilizing 6 Cores.
> FX4300 would be a good option.
> 
> Not sure about *Cilius*'s suggestion about the ECS motherboard thing. Even though they might ''Offer'' a 3 year Burn out warranty, they might not really commit to it. ECS isnt that much of a popular brand and finding service centres might be a problem too.



It is not about games are going to use 6 cores or not, games are already using it. Otherwise I wouldn't have used the term Overkill. In a Cyber cafe, nobody is going to play the extreme demanding games with high preset, instead they'll play mainly multiplyer or FPS games with moderate settings like COD series, Battlefield 3 etc. For these requirements, a FX-4300 is okay enough.

BTW, I am just CILUS, so you can ommit the extra *i* next time.

Regarding ECS, their warranty is also handled by Rashi peripherals.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 23, 2013)

Haha ok, Sorry *Cilus*, 
And Rashi? The Asus guys? 
Hmmmm 
Dont they have a bad reputation?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 23, 2013)

^^ Their reputation is improving.


----------



## d3p (Jul 23, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> Ans: Cyber cafe, PCs will run nonstop for upto 14 hours (6am-8pm). Only multiplayer games like-----
> COD:Black Ops 2,
> Counter Strike Global Offensive,
> ...



Well not to demotivate you or your friend, but who in this holy world play's BF3, COD BO II & CS GO in a Cyber Cafe ?? Moreover even if you plan to make them available, you need to get Original Steam copies of games like CS GO & COD BO II or people whoever are playing need to have a steam account, with the following games purchased in their own account. 

I have played or seem gamers playing CS 1.6, LOL, Dota 2 or Startcraft more often than any other games.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 23, 2013)

^^ I guess sometime people play just single players in Cyber cafe and they will be enjoying BF3 and other games over there.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 23, 2013)

In the nearest Cyber Cafe , people mostly play CS1.6 , CSS , Fifa , NFSMW , Age Of Empires , Call of duty MW , etc.
AFAIK , graphic intense games aren't that popular due to lack of proper multiplayer environment and setup.

Also ,When you play multi-player , people don't tend to care too much on Graphics .


----------



## d3p (Jul 23, 2013)

Cilus said:


> ^^ I guess sometime people play just single players in Cyber cafe and they will be enjoying BF3 and other games over there.



The Most Single player campaign game played at Cyber Cafes are either GTA Vice City or any Arcade Based racing games like Mostwanted or any NFS alternate.

Regarding Games like BF3 & COD BOII, Cyber cafe owner need to have good inputs devices other than cheap 200 bucks logitech KB & mice. Also a decent headphone would be a good choice.

*@OP :* IMO, visit few Cyber cafes near around. List down the games, that often played there. Now build your configs & decide on the input devices based on such information, rather than pouring money.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 23, 2013)

About steam: op can go two ways 
1. contact steam support & get cybercafe type licence
2. or create multiple accounts & put copies of steam games in those (for n pcs you need n accounts & you need n no of licences for each game)

FX4300 will suffice with 4GB RAM


----------



## d3p (Jul 23, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> About steam: op can go two ways
> 1. contact steam support & get cybercafe type licence
> *2. or create multiple accounts & put copies of steam games in those (for n pcs you need n accounts & you need n no of licences for each game)*
> 
> FX4300 will suffice with 4GB RAM



Or people whoever plays these steam based games, should have those games owned in their account. So they can login & play without any problem.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 23, 2013)

OR Introduce gamers to Free to play Steam games like Team Fortress 2


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 23, 2013)

^+1
there's plenty of free to play games available on steam and also few on garena. And dont forget CS1.6.


----------



## d3p (Jul 23, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> ^+1
> there's plenty of free to play games available on steam and also few on garena. And dont forget CS1.6.



Do you really think, people will go cyber cafe to try new Free to Play Games ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> Do you really think, people will go cyber cafe to try new Free to Play Games ??



I think they will. If someone is visiting a gaming cyber-cafe, then he either owns a low-end PC, or doesn't know much about games. In that case, all games are free-to-play for him .


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 23, 2013)

Well if you want to buy a bunch of components at the same time, try SMC in Nehru Place.. Its in the B-Block somewhere, will myself be going there tomorrow, so will get you the exact location and contact number if you want..


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 23, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> Well if you want to buy a bunch of components at the same time, try SMC in Nehru Place.. Its in the B-Block somewhere, will myself be going there tomorrow, so will get you the exact location and contact number if you want..



Check your PM


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 24, 2013)

people usually play on LAN.. they come in a group of 5-8 and play together and leave together. It is due to this that they want to make atleast 20 PCs .. If a group of 5 boys come, and there are only 2 seats free, all 5 will leave. Since gamers stay 4-5 hours on a stretch (Rs100) they dont find a point in waiting.
As for Steam account and all, the owner he can buy games on our behalf... He even does microtransactions for fb games and Free MMOS. I dont think STEAM account is needed for LAN play. There are many elcheapo cyber cafes here which run COD MW on LAN, i am sure they dont have steam account.


----------

